# 2003 Altima 2.5SL



## amancha (Jul 5, 2006)

If I drive my car a short distance and turn the motor off and then restart, the car will not go anywhere when I step on the gas. This only happens when I start it up after sitting for a time. It doesn't happen if it is driven for awhile and I stop and start. The service engine soon light is on as well. Could this be a fuel sensor?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Bring your car to a local autozone to get the code read and you'll find your problem.


Darktide


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually, it sounds like the throttle actuator. You may need to get the throttle body replaced. But have the check engine light checked out first to confirm where the problem may be.


----------



## amancha (Jul 5, 2006)

It is the throttle sensor. Thanks for the info.


----------

